# you know you a fur when



## Short-snout (Nov 27, 2008)

This may have been done before but *Shmeh*

basically you given this statement: you know your a fur when.... and finish it off

some examples..

1 You know your a fur when your partner buys you collar as a joke not expecting you to wear it yet you don't take offence and wear it.

2 You know your a fur when your fave version of robinhood is not the one with Kevin Costner in it

ETC,ETC,ETC you get the idea.. Ready folks?? 

GO


----------



## mattprower08 (Nov 27, 2008)

You know you're a fur when you watch shows on TV like Adventures of sonic the hedgehog and such (guilty for this i am xD)


----------



## Short-snout (Nov 27, 2008)

mattprower08 said:


> You know you're a fur when you watch shows on TV like Adventures of sonic the hedgehog and such (guilty for this i am xD)



*holds up paw*ME too guilty

you know your a fur when your disapointed the foxy babe your mates told you about is acctually a human!!


----------



## mattprower08 (Nov 27, 2008)

you know you're a fur when you like to make sprite versions of your fursona (guilty of this too XD)


----------



## Short-snout (Nov 27, 2008)

lol... and when you finally get introduced to her, you think how much     better she would look with vulpine ears, thick red fur, and a bushy     tail.


----------



## mrredfox (Nov 27, 2008)

when you make threads on furaffinity forums


----------



## Xero108 (Nov 27, 2008)

You know you're a fur when you wear a fursuit.


----------



## Nox (Nov 27, 2008)

You know you're a fur when you have fantom tail syndrom 80% of the time ( me and Husky are gulty of it)

You know you're a fur when you go into public and wonder what animal everyone would be.

You know you're a fur when you see someone with a animal shirt/ink/ect and wonder ''Could they be a furry?"


----------



## Trpdwarf (Nov 27, 2008)

Hmm...from watching furs at the cons I have this to add:

You know you are a fur when you find you have no money to eat on because you spent it buying porn.

Also you know you are a fur when you are chasing down a man by the name of Uncle Kage to try to get a photo with him.


----------



## PaulShepherd (Nov 27, 2008)

You know you are a fur when your parents think you are saving money to go shopping, but you are actually saving it for an anthro art commission.


----------



## NinjaWolf041 (Nov 27, 2008)

You know your a fur when, you head the work "not" and snicker.

You know your a fur when, you move out of your parents house and buy your first plushy since you wear a kid.

You know your a fur when, your friends say the song "hungry like the wolf" reminds them of you.


----------



## ToeClaws (Nov 27, 2008)

...When you go to see a movie you KNOW will be bad, but you don't care because it's got anthro's in it. 

...and they turn you on.

...but then you leave kinda miffed that they didn't show enough of them in the film.


----------



## PaulShepherd (Nov 27, 2008)

...when you can explain to your friends what a furry is when they see one and don't know what it is.


----------



## ToeClaws (Nov 27, 2008)

... when you here someone mention in a very normal way something like "dog pictures" or "horse pictures" and immediately find your mind spinning off on a sexy anthro tangent.


----------



## Hydramon (Nov 27, 2008)

...when you argue the shape of a wolf's ears on your friend's painting. You then say "Wolves ears are pointy. Trust me, I would know", to which your other friend who is the only one that knows you're a furry, cracks up laughing. Ah, what a fun day that was.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Nov 27, 2008)

...when you own multiple articles of clothing from the  Foxracing company, just because of the Fox logo >>

(guilty XD)


----------



## LoC (Nov 27, 2008)

...you're actually pretty sure you can't see anything that could shock you any more...
...and then see something that does shock you to the core in the fandom...
...and you start to like it and repeat the cycle...

Edit: fixed.


----------



## HiroJudgement (Nov 27, 2008)

You know you're a Furry when everyone freaking person you know can't spelt "You're" correctly.

fffffffffff


----------



## SnowFox (Nov 27, 2008)

You know you're a furry when you spend over 6 hours a day on FurAffinity or similar sites.

Also: isn't this a game thread? I thought they're not allowed until the game section is up and running.


----------



## Sernion (Nov 27, 2008)

You know you're a furry when you were born.

..Wait.


----------



## Xero108 (Nov 27, 2008)

SnowFox said:


> Also: isn't this a game thread? I thought they're not allowed until the game section is up and running.



I'm wondering about this too. We'll see what happens to it when an admin sees it. *shrugs*

You know you're a furry when the anthropomorphic animal you see makes you horny.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 27, 2008)

Oh no. Forum game!


I know I'm furry when I'm staring at Ratchet's body and butt in 720p.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 27, 2008)

brownsquirrel said:


> Oh no. Forum game!
> 
> 
> I know I'm furry when I'm staring at Ratchet's body and butt in 720p.



sshhhh Don't say anything. >.><.<


----------



## KiloCharlie (Nov 28, 2008)

i'm guilty to most of these...
i don't BUY porn, that's for losers who cant find the free shit...
i don't have multiple shirts b/c of a logo... but i would...
i don't have a fursuit... but i want one...

you know you'r a fur when... a friend asks you what animal you think he/she is, and you go into a wild tangent explaining exactly what you think... of this i am guilty... however i had only just told him [my friend that asked the question] that i was a furry the other day...and he wasn't surprised at all... he didn't even ask wtf a furry was... i think he became one... btw... i said he was a Wolf... although two other friends said lion and bear... strange...

You know you're a fur when... your in a class (or group) that is discussing Native American animal totems and you already know what you are...  again guilty...

when... you own almost every Redwall book and have read them to death
when... you've watched the animated disney version of robin hood countless times...

i am guilty to all the ones i've mentioned...


----------



## technicolor222 (Nov 28, 2008)

... you confuse your friends when you accidentally use the words "Paws" instead of hands/feet, however, you never seem to notice until it's pointed out to you <<;

... you've hidden your old plushies in a box in your closet so you can snuggle with them while your parents aren't looking.

... you growl when you go into a state of unmitigated rage.

... you go to a sports event and, instead of watching the game, you get easily distracted by the guy in the mascot suit


----------



## KiloCharlie (Nov 28, 2008)

Guilty...
plushies are in public view... (pretend i've given them to my cat)
Guilty...
Guilty...

when... you envy the your schools mascot


----------



## MichaelOlnet (Nov 28, 2008)

...you meow and chase your tail only to wake up biting your bedframe. >>;;


----------



## technicolor222 (Nov 28, 2008)

:b actually, it's quite unfortunate... my school mascot is a knight <<; nothing furry about it...


----------



## KiloCharlie (Nov 28, 2008)

mine is a Scot... Kilt and all...


----------



## KiloCharlie (Nov 28, 2008)

MichaelOlnet said:


> ...you meow and chase your tail only to wake up biting your bedframe. >>;;



i don't have a bedframe... but i don't think i'm guilty of that


----------



## StrayTree (Nov 28, 2008)

You know you're a furry when your role in a play is being a werewolf and you play the role... offstage. *is guilty*


----------



## technicolor222 (Nov 28, 2008)

... you're addicted to hugs


----------



## StrayTree (Nov 28, 2008)

technicolor222 said:


> ... you're addicted to hugs


 
I beg to differ. I don't usually enjoy hugs.


----------



## technicolor222 (Nov 28, 2008)

then it's just me I guess...


----------



## Shichi (Nov 28, 2008)

Nox said:


> You know you're a fur when you have fantom tail syndrom 80% of the time ( me and Husky are gulty of it)
> 
> You know you're a fur when you go into public and wonder what animal everyone would be.
> 
> You know you're a fur when you see someone with a animal shirt/ink/ect and wonder ''Could they be a furry?"


I have done that. I have looked at other people at my old work and thought my ex-boss wpuld make a great lioness. ^_^


----------



## Shichi (Nov 28, 2008)

You know you are a fur when you have dreams having sex with Leomon and Weregarurumon. ^_^


----------



## StrayTree (Nov 28, 2008)

You know you're a fur when you think about furs during school.


----------



## KiloCharlie (Nov 28, 2008)

guilty


----------



## embriel (Nov 28, 2008)

technicolor222 said:


> ... you confuse your friends when you accidentally use the words "Paws" instead of hands/feet, however, you never seem to notice until it's pointed out to you <<;
> 
> ... you've hidden your old plushies in a box in your closet so you can snuggle with them while your parents aren't looking.
> 
> ...


 
LOL the last one cracks me up.

D: Fuck, that happens to me all the time


----------



## StrayTree (Nov 28, 2008)

You know you're a fur if you try to copy your pet's behavior.

^Not guilty of that... yet.^


----------



## KiloCharlie (Nov 28, 2008)

guilty


----------



## CBtheLombax (Nov 28, 2008)

You know if you are a furry when you take your morning dump on your neighbors porch and he comes out and swats you with the news paper and then rubs your nose in it.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 28, 2008)

CBtheLombax said:


> You know if you are a furry when you take your morning dump on your neighbors porch and he comes out and swats you with the news paper and then rubs your nose in it.



You know you're a furry when, you find someone of your same species and shout it in excitement...excuse me

LOMBAX!


----------



## StrayTree (Nov 28, 2008)

CBtheLombax said:


> You know if you are a furry when you take your morning dump on your neighbors porch and he comes out and swats you with the news paper and then rubs your nose in it.


 
...That's a new one. <_<

You know you're a fur when your dog forms the submission position when you come near him/her, thus making you the "alpha".

^ Funny story about that. I had a golden retriever named Bailey who supposedly recognized me as the "alpha male" and submitted whenever I approached him (sometimes in a rather unfriendly manner because he sometimes he got into trouble).


----------



## jagdwolf (Nov 28, 2008)

when you always refer to your hands as paws, feet as paw pads
growl when angry 
yep when happy
wag your hips as if you had a tail attached
your S.O. is your mate 
when you look in the mirror and see how much better you would be with longer ears

when you let the hair on your ears grow long so it looks like fur.....


----------



## Dark Crusader Fox (Nov 28, 2008)

You know your a furry when...
...You wish you had a tail to chase.
...You say muzzle not mouth.
...You call sex yiff.
...You wish you were your fursona daily and try to act as such.


----------



## jagdwolf (Nov 28, 2008)

Dark Crusader Fox said:


> You know your a furry when...
> ...You wish you had a tail to chase.
> ...You say muzzle not mouth.
> ...You call sex yiff.
> ...You wish you were your fursona daily and try to act as such.


 

guilty on all accounts


----------



## WolfTailz (Nov 28, 2008)

you know you are a furry when you find yourself attracted to anything that your fursona would like. Guilty

... when you talk to your friends about yiff. Guilty

... when you look up anthropomorphism on the high school computers. During forein language. Guilty


----------



## Ikrit (Nov 28, 2008)

mattprower08 said:


> You know you're a fur when you watch shows on TV like Adventures of sonic the hedgehog and such


thats me....

when you imagine life as a animal  (guilty)


----------



## Hyenaworks (Nov 29, 2008)

Rolled a Tauren in World of Warcraft because they were anthropomorphic.


----------



## furryswag (Nov 29, 2008)

i agree with Nox


----------



## Nikolai (Nov 30, 2008)

You know you're a furry when the character you relate most to in _Caddyshack_ is the Gopher.


----------



## Lister22 (Nov 30, 2008)

you might be a furry when


you have never understood why people give you funny looks when you drink your milk from a saucer

you scolled your schools mascot about how he takes his job for granted but in the long run you were simply just jealous

 you use these --> **   to declare an imaginary action.. example *hugs*... *passes out cookies*


your at peace with fuzzy ears on
a collar equals bliss
and an anal foztail buttplug is your extascy

and last but not least... 
you might be a furry if you think my sig is shexy...
I ....now can i get an ahmen
I
I
I
v


----------



## Art Vulpine (Nov 30, 2008)

Wow.

If I was put on trial for being a furry, I'd be guilty on several charges.

...when you have your room decorated with pictures and things dedicated to a certain animal.

(Guilty. My room is a shrine to foxes).


----------



## LoC (Nov 30, 2008)

...you rent the movie "Cougar Club", not realizing at the time that it was really about older women.


----------



## Rooger (Nov 30, 2008)

When you cry about a simple anti's post.


----------



## jagdwolf (Nov 30, 2008)

Lister22 said:


> you might be a furry when
> 
> 
> you have never understood why people give you funny looks when you drink your milk from a saucer
> ...


 
A FREEKIN MEN


----------



## Magikian (Nov 30, 2008)

Rooger said:


> When you BAAAW about a simple anti's post.



Fix'd.


----------



## X (Nov 30, 2008)

when you want to bang your childhood imaginary friend.


----------



## VVhiteWolf (Dec 1, 2008)

You know you're a furry when you imagine anthros singing music. (Guilty)


----------



## lupinealchemist (Dec 1, 2008)

You know you're a fur if you murr in your sleep.  

Found this out about myself when another fur/therian stayed over for Thanksgiving and told me the next day.


----------



## BaletheRed (Dec 1, 2008)

You wear a dog collar on a daily basis. (guilty)


----------



## Qoph (Dec 1, 2008)

When you pass up a traditional bed for a dog bed.  (Not guilty, but those things are good for sitting on like bean chairs.)


----------



## Short-snout (Dec 2, 2008)

VandalPride said:


> When you pass up a traditional bed for a dog bed. (Not guilty, but those things are good for sitting on like bean chairs.)


 
I would so ratner have a basket to sleep in!! then I wouldn't star fish so much and piss people off when I shares ma bed

You know your a fury when you make your own, YOU MAKE YOU OWN YOU KNOW YOUR A FURRY WHEN TYPE LIST THING!!


----------



## MayDay (Dec 2, 2008)

half-witted fur said:


> when you want to bang your childhood imaginary friend.



guilty... I wanted to bang Barney :twisted:


----------



## Jack_Haystack (Dec 2, 2008)

you know your a furry when you feel happier looking at furs talking than at humans talking


----------



## Scorch1162 (Dec 2, 2008)

+ I know I'm a furry when I try to create bipedal versions of commonly known and loved animals in Spore Creature Creator.

+ I know I'm a furry when I fantasize about living amongst human-tiger, human-cat, human-fox and/or human-wolf mutants(as in combinations of).

+ I know I'm a furry when I watch my two favorite furry rave videos on YouTube just to look at the pictures.

+ I know I'm a furry when my #0.5 favorite song is the Furry Song by KurrelTheRaven.

+ I know I'm a furry when I imagine myself Yiffing a Tigress with huge breasts(huge breasts FTW! ) while hugging my surprisingly soft and comfortable double-sized pillow.


----------



## electmeking (Dec 2, 2008)

You know youre a furry when you can stand to play Starfox Adventures more than one time through.


----------



## WolfTailz (Dec 2, 2008)

Inari85 said:


> Wow.
> 
> If I was put on trial for being a furry, I'd be guilty on several charges.
> 
> ...




mine is a shrine to wolves XD


----------



## TheRedRaptor (Dec 2, 2008)

I am not a "Furry"


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 2, 2008)

Yo know you're a furry when you frequently feel around your butt for a tail.


----------



## Art Vulpine (Dec 3, 2008)

When you try to curl up in a ball in your bed when you're cold.

Yes, I've done this and it does make you warmer.

When you are walking in a mall, or movie theater, or just around town and wonder what would a furry do in the same situation.

Done this too.

When your friends call you by a furry name more than they call you by your real name.

Four years ago I had a fursona name, Dream Fox, which I used on my now dormant MySpace page. Some of my friends found the page and have been calling me Dream Fox ever since.


----------



## X (Dec 3, 2008)

you know you're a furry when you wake up and there are condoms on the floor, and half a dozen middle aged fat men in your room. [/stereotype]

you know you're a furry when you faved a flash contributed to the 10millionth post on /b/ (guilty)


----------



## Zseliq (Dec 3, 2008)

When your dogs wonder why you are eating from their food dish.

You think dog biscuits taste pretty good. (Guilty!)

You go out and get a human version of the rabies shot. (Yes it does actually exist)

You suggest to people you do not like to go get Neutered.

You perfer animal company over humans. (Animals are the only ones who really understand.)

You bark when someone is at the door.

You are food agressive. (Just TRY and take this cupcake away from me!)


----------



## Scorch1162 (Dec 3, 2008)

Inari85 said:


> When you try to curl up in a ball in your bed when you're cold.
> 
> Yes, I've done this and it does make you warmer.
> 
> ...



Wow, that's very interesting, Dream Fox! 



GummyBear said:


> When your dogs wonder why you are eating from their food dish.
> 
> You think dog biscuits taste pretty good. (Guilty!)
> 
> ...



Now, THAT'S lifestyle for you... *front-right paw towards the cupcake with claws drawn out >:3*


----------



## X (Dec 3, 2008)

GummyBear said:


> You think dog biscuits taste pretty good. (Guilty!)



im guilty of that too ^^;

one of the funniest occurrences where that happened was in boy scouts, it was a camp out/contest thing, called the big dog challenge, so you had to climb a cargo net and bring the dog biscuit back right? well i ate it and everyone was like 0_o
and the counselor was like: you weren't supposed to eat that 0_o you were supposed to turn it in for a piece of candy.

after that everyone asked me how it tasted q:


----------



## Scorch1162 (Dec 3, 2008)

half-witted fur said:


> im guilty of that too ^^;
> 
> one of the funniest occurrences where that happened was in boy scouts, it was a camp out/contest thing, called the big dog challenge, so you had to climb a cargo net and bring the dog biscuit back right? well i ate it and everyone was like 0_o
> and the counselor was like: you weren't supposed to eat that 0_o you were supposed to turn it in for a piece of candy.
> ...



How DID it taste?


----------



## Zseliq (Dec 3, 2008)

half-witted fur said:


> im guilty of that too ^^;
> 
> one of the funniest occurrences where that happened was in boy scouts, it was a camp out/contest thing, called the big dog challenge, so you had to climb a cargo net and bring the dog biscuit back right? well i ate it and everyone was like 0_o
> and the counselor was like: you weren't supposed to eat that 0_o you were supposed to turn it in for a piece of candy.
> ...



lol  I was at a dog event and they had whole plates of cookies... for the dogs.. Ah well dey was still good.




> Now, THAT'S lifestyle for you... *front-right paw towards the cupcake with claws drawn out >:3*



*Growls* Do you want to keep that paw?


----------



## CalicoKitteh (Dec 3, 2008)

When you find anthro characters more attractive then human characters *holds paw up shyly then points to sig & avatar*

You eat those "Whiskas Temptations" till the last crumb 

You growl or get aggressive if anyone tries to get close to your mate 



> When you try to curl up in a ball in your bed when you're cold.


lol I do that all the time :3


----------



## Cheshire_Wolfie (Dec 4, 2008)

You know your a fur when...
You cried more when Sam died in I am Legend than Mr. Will Smith.
(oh and ending fail)

ROFL

Thought of this while patching my parachute pants, and did a back flip over the couch to post it...
srsly


----------



## Scorch1162 (Dec 4, 2008)

GummyBear said:


> *Growls* Do you want to keep that paw?



I can has keep paw and cupcake pl0x?

+ I know I'm a furry when I do this in Spore Creature Creator:






U Likes? :3
He's some sort of a Tiger with a long tail that has a mace ball at the end. I call him the Long Tail Mace Tiger.


----------



## jagdwolf (Dec 4, 2008)

you know your a fur when you see kung foo panda and tigress gets you more excited than the hottie sitting right in front of you.


----------



## Xeans (Dec 4, 2008)

When you're done with a fantasy romance novel you ask "Why didn't those two werewolf guys make out? They were _hot_" (Okay, not _all _furrys ^^)
You then spend the rest of the day thinking about werewolves.

Also ... If you've ever walked out on a cold day and wanted to be a furry just to stay warm

I've done both of these.
And most everything posted here


----------



## X (Dec 4, 2008)

Scorch1162 said:


> How DID it taste?


 
like dry, stale bread. you should try it some time, just get a plain small milkbone.

oh, i also used to eat dry dog food when i was like 6.


----------



## Decon-D-Bingo (Dec 4, 2008)

when you constantly think about making a polymorphic nano alloy to transform you into your fursona without the use of a fursuit <.< >.> -.-;;;

 I don't think anyone noticed xD


----------



## Decon-D-Bingo (Dec 4, 2008)

GummyBear said:


> When...
> You think dog biscuits taste pretty good. (Guilty!)



 aah c'mon who doesn't think they taste good???... a'ight this sounds wierd since my fursona is a cat o.o;;;


----------



## Scorch1162 (Dec 5, 2008)

Decon-D-Bingo said:


> when you constantly think about making a polymorphic nano alloy to transform you into your fursona without the use of a fursuit <.< >.> -.-;;;
> 
> I don't think anyone noticed xD



I fantasize about the same thing, only the cause of it is being bitten by an animal(Cat/tiger/fox/wolf/other animal version of Spiderman )

+ I know I'm a furry when I can smell things which most other humans cannot.
I have a very sensitive sense of smell compared to all other people I've met so far...


----------



## Rathanael (Dec 5, 2008)

Guilty on majority of the things mentioned here.

â—˜ ... When people accuse you of liking their dogs (or their pets in general) better than you like them.

^ Happened to me once >.<


----------



## jagdwolf (Dec 5, 2008)

when you catch yourself walking on the balls of your feet more than you walk on the heals.


----------



## Ra lord (Dec 5, 2008)

you know your a fur when you can eat raw meat and not be sick... Guilty as Charged


----------



## BaletheRed (Dec 5, 2008)

Rathanael said:


> Guilty on majority of the things mentioned here.
> 
> â—˜ ... When people accuse you of liking their dogs (or their pets in general) better than you like them.
> 
> ^ Happened to me once >.<


Haha guilty on that.


----------



## Ra lord (Dec 5, 2008)

jagdwolf said:


> when you catch yourself walking on the balls of your feet more than you walk on the heals.


 

Guilty!


----------



## Scorch1162 (Dec 5, 2008)

+ I know I'm a furry when I see in the dark pretty well(I know cats can).


----------



## WolfTailz (Dec 5, 2008)

GummyBear said:


> You think dog biscuits taste pretty good. (Guilty!)



When you go get your dogs treats just to try them after reading this.... and you like them (guilty) lol


----------



## WolfTailz (Dec 5, 2008)

jagdwolf said:


> when you catch yourself walking on the balls of your feet more than you walk on the heals.



*raises paw* guilty. I do it all the time... except for at school....


----------



## WolfTailz (Dec 5, 2008)

Scorch1162 said:


> + I know I'm a furry when I see in the dark pretty well(I know cats can).



I can almost see better in the dark then in the day. lol


----------



## WolfTailz (Dec 5, 2008)

you know you are a furry when you do most of the things posted here..... =P


----------



## Fox3 (Dec 5, 2008)

You know your a fur when the first two qualities that go in your mind are cute and hot(order not sure)


----------



## Jack_Haystack (Dec 5, 2008)

StrayTree said:


> ...That's a new one. <_<
> 
> You know you're a fur when your dog forms the submission position when you come near him/her, thus making you the "alpha".
> 
> ^ Funny story about that. I had a golden retriever named Bailey who supposedly recognized me as the "alpha male" and submitted whenever I approached him (sometimes in a rather unfriendly manner because he sometimes he got into trouble).


 
nope.. opposite for me, I aint messing with no ridgebacks XP

you know your a fur when humans seem dull with out claws


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 5, 2008)

<--- When you have these or anything animal related avatars.


----------



## KiloCharlie (Dec 5, 2008)

still guilty to most of the stuff listed... you know you're a fur when... your parents ([or other acquaintance] who has no idea you are a furry) asks you what a furry is (happened to me last night... my parents asked... i told them i couldn't explain it well... they looked it up on wikipedia... they think that we're weird... they will never find out...)


----------



## TifosiFox (Dec 5, 2008)

You Know your a furry when...
For your birthday, your girlfriend buys you a collar with a tag on it.  (happened to me today)


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 5, 2008)

KiloCharlie said:


> still guilty to most of the stuff listed... you know you're a fur when... your parents ([or other acquaintance] who has no idea you are a furry) asks you what a furry is (happened to me last night... my parents asked... i told them i couldn't explain it well... they looked it up on wikipedia... they think that we're weird... they will never find out...)



Why did they ask if they don't know you're a furry?


----------



## ElectricJackal (Dec 5, 2008)

your know your a fur when you draw an anthro cat smoking some herbs on the back of your mates homework =3


----------



## KiloCharlie (Dec 5, 2008)

SnowFox said:


> Why did they ask if they don't know you're a furry?



apparently my dad looked at my step-moms' sisters(that would be my step-aunt) facebook and he thought it said something about that... also he figured i would know the 'trends' b/c i'm 18... (apparently she is the biggest bandwagoner ever...)


----------



## WolfTailz (Dec 5, 2008)

KiloCharlie said:


> still guilty to most of the stuff listed... you know you're a fur when... your parents ([or other acquaintance] who has no idea you are a furry) asks you what a furry is (happened to me last night... my parents asked... i told them i couldn't explain it well... they looked it up on wikipedia... they think that we're weird... they will never find out...)



That is the story of my life. Happened to me not too long ago. First my parents and older sister. Then people at my school. Then a friend who now knows i am a furry. and finally my best friend who doesnt know i am a furry. The only reason my friend knows is because he actually knew what yiff was.... and he kinda liked it. So i told him and it is kind of suspicious...


----------



## WolfTailz (Dec 5, 2008)

TifosiFox said:


> You Know your a furry when...
> For your birthday, your girlfriend buys you a collar with a tag on it.  (happened to me today)



happy birthday. I wish i could tell my girlfriend i am a furry. but she has a HUGE mouth and I dont want everyone to know. lol

my birthday is on the 16th =) I cant wait. (too bad i wont get a collar though)


----------



## Diego117 (Dec 5, 2008)

You know you're a furry when you have more pictures of furry art saved on your computer than you have pictures of family.

Same goes with printed pictures.


----------



## Danale (Dec 5, 2008)

You know you're a fur when you're HERE.


----------



## xjrfang (Dec 5, 2008)

tyou knoww youtrse a furryds whebn youas cantsd typse weklk becausde yiour pawds dontsd fits otno the keeyyhboards.

or you know your a furry when your paws dont fit on the keyboard, ever had a cat step across your keyboard, then you know what i mean lol


----------



## TifosiFox (Dec 6, 2008)

WolfTailz said:


> happy birthday. I wish i could tell my girlfriend i am a furry. but she has a HUGE mouth and I dont want everyone to know. lol
> 
> my birthday is on the 16th =) I cant wait. (too bad i wont get a collar though)



To bad she is moving to fucking San Deigo over the winter break.


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 6, 2008)

you know your a fur when you fap to furry pron? sorry its the best that i could do :O


----------



## PaulShepherd (Dec 6, 2008)

(regarding dog fursons out there) ....when you really enjoy the wind in your face coming from your hairdryer.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 6, 2008)

You know when you're a fur when you start coming on to the family pet.


----------



## Lyrihl (Dec 6, 2008)

read the siggy 

:9


----------



## Xeans (Dec 6, 2008)

German-Shepherd said:


> (regarding dog fursons out there) ....when you really enjoy the wind in your face coming from your hairdryer.


 
Guilty of that ^..^


----------



## daniswuffyboy (Dec 6, 2008)

WolfTailz said:


> mine is a shrine to wolves XD



Haha me too!

You know your a furry when you think naughty yiffy thoughts about Balto, Robin hood (fox), and Simba

You know your a furry when you mistaken musicians for being furry (i have done that so many times)

You know your a furry when you start saying to your mate "i want to yiff/mount you" xD

You know your a furry when you do the =3 face at least once in a message xD

and you know your a furry when you start wanting to have shirts with only your fursona's species on it xD


----------



## PaulShepherd (Dec 6, 2008)

daniswuffyboy said:


> and you know your a furry when you start wanting to have shirts with only your fursona's species on it xD



OMG. I also once thought about getting a tattoo of my fursona's species. XD


----------



## Scorch1162 (Dec 7, 2008)

German-Shepherd said:


> OMG. I also once thought about getting a tattoo of my fursona's species. XD



Meow wants =3

+ You know you're a furry when you say "Meow" instead of "Me"(I do this from time to time, might make it a permanent habit)


----------



## eternal_flare (Dec 7, 2008)

You start to roar to threaten someone...


----------



## Lyrihl (Dec 7, 2008)

eternal_flare said:


> You start to roar to threaten someone...


  guilty, only i growl.


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 7, 2008)

you know your furry when you edit your DP on msn with a picture of you with drawn on fox ears


----------



## WolfTailz (Dec 7, 2008)

TifosiFox said:


> To bad she is moving to fucking San Deigo over the winter break.



oh no! I am sorry. That really sucks. =(


----------



## WolfTailz (Dec 7, 2008)

German-Shepherd said:


> OMG. I also once thought about getting a tattoo of my fursona's species. XD



I WILL eventually do this XD I am so obsessed with wolves it isnt funny. I even want to go on this trip to study them. Too bad it costs $1,700. =( I wish so bad I had a job...


----------



## WolfTailz (Dec 7, 2008)

daniswuffyboy said:


> and you know your a furry when you start wanting to have shirts with only your fursona's species on it xD




HAHAHAH I have like 7 shirts with a wolf on it. Whenever I wear one my friends just roll their eyes. lol


----------



## TheQuestion (Dec 7, 2008)

you know your a furry when Humanity ceases to be interesting.


----------



## X (Dec 7, 2008)

TheQuestion said:


> you know your a furry when Humanity ceases to be interesting.



guilty of that.


----------



## jagdwolf (Dec 7, 2008)

TheQuestion said:


> you know your a furry when Humanity ceases to be interesting.


 

amen to that.


----------



## ironwolf85 (Dec 8, 2008)

nah like having both in a story.
I'm surprised not many things here apply to me here.

I got one from another site...
"If the dog smells your crotch and you have to try not to get turned on" you are a furry


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 8, 2008)

You know you're a fur when you liked being the wolf form of Link in Twilight Princess.


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 8, 2008)

ironwolf85 said:


> I got one from another site...
> "If the dog smells your crotch and you have to try not to get turned on" you are a zoo


EFA


----------



## harry2110 (Dec 8, 2008)

greg-the-fox said:


> ...when you own multiple articles of clothing from the  Foxracing company, just because of the Fox logo >>
> 
> (guilty XD)



me too


technicolor222 said:


> ... you confuse your friends when you accidentally use the words "Paws" instead of hands/feet, however, you never seem to notice until it's pointed out to you <<;
> 
> ... you've hidden your old plushies in a box in your closet so you can snuggle with them while your parents aren't looking.
> 
> ...


I do the last 3.


brownsquirrel said:


> You know you're a furry when, you find someone of your same species and shout it in excitement
> !


Same here for lynxs


----------



## jagdwolf (Dec 8, 2008)

when snow drops on your head and instead of wiping it off, you shake it off.


----------



## capthavoc123 (Dec 8, 2008)

You know you're a furry when you make a thread asking if there are any other furries in your state, as if you could possibly be the only one.


----------



## jmskitten04 (Dec 9, 2008)

ou know your a furry when someone randomly comes up to you and call you kitten, and tells you your a fine feline.. lol happened twice...


----------



## KaiserVadin (Dec 9, 2008)

Short-snout said:


> This may have been done before but *Shmeh*
> 
> basically you given this statement: you know your a fur when.... and finish it off
> 
> ...


 You know your a fur when you buy frabic and make a fursuit out of it !


----------



## KiloCharlie (Dec 30, 2008)

capthavoc123 said:


> You know you're a furry when you make a thread asking if there are any other furries in your state, as if you could possibly be the only one.



LOL i did that!!! only i asked about county... no-one really replied and guess what... i told my friends i'm a furry and found out that they are too!!! i'm sitting nxt to one right now!!!! *glomps furry friend*


----------



## KiloCharlie (Dec 30, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> EFA



i'm sad to admit it, but wtf does EFA stand for?!?!


----------



## Scorch1162 (Dec 30, 2008)

It's a double post.


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 30, 2008)

KiloCharlie said:


> i'm sad to admit it, but wtf does EFA stand for?!?!


Edited for accuracy.


----------



## Jenzo770 (Dec 30, 2008)

you know you're a fur when you watch horror/action-movies like Van Hellsing because of the werewolves


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 30, 2008)

o lawd is that a tipple post?


----------



## Jenzo770 (Dec 30, 2008)

Scorch1162 said:


> + I know I'm a furry when my #0.5 favorite song is the Furry Song by KurrelTheRaven.



Wich of them? He's done quite many different versions of them -.-


----------



## Scorch1162 (Dec 30, 2008)

AgentDiego007 said:


> How about two tigresses with huge breasts? *hugs two pillows*


hellz yea :twisted:

Jenzo770: Furry Song AKA The Furry Song V2 or The Second Furry Song


----------



## Jenzo770 (Dec 30, 2008)

Scorch1162 said:


> hellz yea :twisted:
> 
> Jenzo770: Furry Song AKA The Furry Song V2 or The Second Furry Song




I can't find it T.T

Do you know where i can?


----------



## Attaman (Dec 30, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> Edited for accuracy.



Not necessarily.  That one's actually inconclusive, though.  It takes one bad train of thoughts for anyone in that scenario to suddenly be fighting for their own sake.  "Huh, her name's Lucy - like my sister.  She had a friend who had a dog just like you, man was she (the friend) a fine girl.  I just wanted t- fuck.", "Heh, you look almost like this anthro I saw - just less human-like and more feral.  Oh yeah, they were also with this Vixen girl wh- shit."  

Anyways...

You know you're a Furry when you feel the need to turn your favorite characters into a Furry - regardless of how it would fit in canon.

You know you're a Furry when you start frothing at the mouth at the mentioning of "Yiff" by a non-Fur.

You know you're a Furry when you've looked for _that_ orange juice commercial to see the ladies in it.

You know you're a Furry when you're upset your game's race options do not include anthropomorphic animals.

You know you're a Furry when you found Midna / Reis / other shapeshifted against their will characters more attractive in their new state than their old one.


----------



## Scorch1162 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## JoeStrike (Dec 30, 2008)

Scorch1162 said:


> The one and only furry who lives in ISRAEL!



...that you know about.


----------



## Jenzo770 (Jan 1, 2009)

Scorch1162 said:


>



Yay, i even got it downloaded^^ thank you =D


----------



## KidLoose (Jan 1, 2009)

You know you're a furry when you think the _real_ 'Secret of NIMH' is that Mrs. Brisby is a MILF! XD
(Guilty as charged. ^^'')


----------



## kusanagi-sama (Jan 1, 2009)

StrayTree said:


> ...That's a new one. <_<
> 
> You know you're a fur when your dog forms the submission position when you come near him/her, thus making you the "alpha".
> 
> ^ Funny story about that. I had a golden retriever named Bailey who supposedly recognized me as the "alpha male" and submitted whenever I approached him (sometimes in a rather unfriendly manner because he sometimes he got into trouble).


 
Question about this, because I thought your pet was supposed to recognize you as alpha no matter what, my dog (a Yellow & White female Husky) mainly submits by kind of cowering (even though I treat her very well) or laying on her side exposing her belly (mainly for a scratch).

It always bothered me for some reason when the dog is so submissive that he pees, makes me feel like he might have an abusive owner or something.



half-witted fur said:


> like dry, stale bread. you should try it some time, just get a plain small milkbone.
> 
> oh, i also used to eat dry dog food when i was like 6.


 
I've done that before when I was a kid.


----------



## kusanagi-sama (Jan 1, 2009)

Xeans said:


> Also ... If you've ever walked out on a cold day and wanted to be a furry just to stay warm


 
I'm guilty of that, though I would still wear pants and a shirt like I did as a human. I don't think I would be comfortable being naked as a fur.

You know your a furry when a animated character thats anthro or furry makes your heart go a flutter.

This happened to me the first time I saw Minerva Mink on Animaniacs way back when the episode with the werewolf came on, and didn't see it again until about two years ago.


----------



## Art Vulpine (Jan 1, 2009)

You know you're a furry when you try to picture your non-furry friends as some type of furry.

Guilty.

You know you're furry when you mix your everyday talk with animal noises.

Guilty sometimes.


----------



## Range (Jan 2, 2009)

Hyenaworks said:


> Rolled a Tauren in World of Warcraft because they were anthropomorphic.


Only played it for like, 10 minute at my neighbors, but I was a Tauren :3​


Cheshire_Wolfie said:


> You know your a fur when...
> You cried more when Sam died in I am Legend than Mr. Will Smith.
> (oh and ending fail)


Guilty, and true


Nox said:


> You know you're a fur when you see someone with a animal shirt/ink/ect and wonder ''Could they be a furry?"


There's a girl in my Japanese class that had a collar with a cat bell on it, and sometimes she wears this jacket that has leopard fur patterns, a tail on the bottom, and on the hood it has ears. I wanna ask her, but I also don't wanna risk revealing that I'm a furry too D:​


daniswuffyboy said:


> You know your a furry when you do the =3 face at least once in a message xD
> 
> and you know your a furry when you start wanting to have shirts with only your fursona's species on it xD




Guilty.​


GummyBear said:


> You are food agressive. (Just TRY and take this cupcake away from me!)


*Hell yeah! That's my food! Get the fuck out of here!


...when you go to the zoo and look at the animals and are able to instantly name someone in the fandom that's that animal.
...when you're friends see you drawing your furson in class and go "Hey! Do me next!"

Had a friend do that in math class once. I was doodling random crap and my friend goes, "Hey! Make me a cat!"​*​​​


----------



## PriestRevan (Jan 2, 2009)

You know your a furry when you act like one on the internet.


----------



## Laze (Jan 2, 2009)

You know you're furry when you're up all night taking part in ghey-arse roleplaying about all sort of horrible things.

_HORRIBLE._

_THINGS_.

lol, muskplay, wtf?

Coffee would be nice right about now.


----------



## kusanagi-sama (Jan 2, 2009)

Cheshire_Wolfie said:


> You know your a fur when...
> You cried more when Sam died in I am Legend than Mr. Will Smith.
> (oh and ending fail)
> 
> ...


 
I'm partially guilty of that, Sam dying made me sad, but it didn't when Will Smith died.  And yes, the ending of that movie sucked.


----------



## Lyrihl (Jan 2, 2009)

Hyenaworks said:


> Rolled a Tauren in World of Warcraft because they were anthropomorphic.


I was a Taurin for a while, until WoW lost it's appeal to me.


You know you're a furry when someone scratches you behind the ears, and you melt into a puddle of pleasure.
(guilty...)


----------



## zwlda (Jan 3, 2009)

....when all of your friends call you by your fursona animal


----------



## Milo The Delphin (Jan 3, 2009)

you know you're a furry when you hate yourself and everyone else for being a furry


----------



## Wreth (Jan 3, 2009)

You know you're a fur when you love cute things.

Guilty =3


----------



## Milo The Delphin (Jan 3, 2009)

Zoopedia said:


> You know you're a fur when you love cute things.
> 
> Guilty =3


that's about 10% of the fandom... the 90% like death and killing... at least from what I've seen >_>

I'm that 10% ^_^


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jan 3, 2009)

You know you're a fur when a bunch of stuff like Fat, pregnancy, birth, unbirthing, vore, TF, anal vore, Castration, Penis, hyper....

*one month later*

...Lickboot, Omorashi, Bukkake, Ball-kicking and face-stomping, cub, diapers...

*another month later*

...angry bloodsucking bats, melting, rubber, automobile sex, boatfucking, and lactation don't bother you in the least no matter how "WTF" they are.


----------



## Arryu (Jan 3, 2009)

kusanagi-sama said:


> I'm partially guilty of that, Sam dying made me sad, but it didn't when Will Smith died.  And yes, the ending of that movie sucked.



off topic: did you know that in most cases, if the same character in two seprate showings is seen killing a baby in one and a kitten in the other, the crowd that sees the kitten being killed will be more upset?

anyway: when you see your hands as paws ( sometimes guilty)
when you hiss at other cats that come into the room ( ...no comment...)
when you'd rather talk to an animal than a human ( guilty)


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jan 3, 2009)

http://www.furry.org.au/mayfurr/ykyaffw.htm (You know you're a Furry when...)


----------



## Midi Bear (Jan 3, 2009)

You know you're a furry when you make references to yiffy pictures during buttsechs. Yes, I actually did that.



PriestRevan said:


> You know *your* a furry when you act like one on the internet.


http://i90.photobucket.com/albums/k262/karate_dude85/un23-1.jpg


----------



## Yaourt-sama (Jan 3, 2009)

You know you're a fur when you like to communicate with your cats by purring and licking them, when you meow for no apparent reason except that it's fun, and when you'd like your nails to become claws.
Guilty of all the above! XD


----------



## Wreth (Jan 3, 2009)

Milo The Delphin said:


> that's about 10% of the fandom... the 90% like death and killing... at least from what I've seen >_>
> 
> I'm that 10% ^_^





Dawwww ={ But cute things are awesome =D


----------



## Nekkomata13 (Jan 3, 2009)

You know your a furry when you can sound like animals really well because you had nothing better to do when you were younger than to mimic them....

I'm guilty because i can sound almost like any animal i have known.


----------



## Lyrihl (Jan 3, 2009)

Nekkomata13 said:


> You know your a furry when you can sound like animals really well because you had nothing better to do when you were younger than to mimic them....
> 
> I'm guilty because i can sound almost like any animal i have known.


also guilty of this.

-you know you're a furry when you have at least five stuffed animals.
-you know you're a furry if you've pictured you or someone else in an animal costume.
-you know you're a furry if you involuntarily act like an animal. (e.i. clawing at something, growling, ect.)


----------



## citra_moves (Jan 3, 2009)

You know your a fur when, you wish you had fur and a muzzle.


----------



## Wolfganghm (Jan 3, 2009)

You know you are a fur when you honestly feel that you have a strong desire to run wild and become an amimal.


----------



## Blaze Cheetah (Jan 4, 2009)

Let's see, Disney's Robin Hood, furry-style?  Check.
Growling?  Check.  I hiss, too.  >.>
Walking "digitigrade"?  Check, an awful lot of the time.
THAT Juice commercial?  Check.  Got shown it, lol'd, went back later.  No, not for that.  >.<
Frequent use of the :3 face?  Oh god, check.
See well in the dark?  Yup.
Strong desire for claws?  YES.  DEAR GOD YES.
Curl up in bed for warmth?  Hell yes.
Strong fan of Star Fox series, including Adventures?  Yes.  To the point that, at one point, I imagined my own character for it.  Not my fursona, but he was still a Cheetah.  :3  (...aw, hell.  *looks up a few lines*)


You hear the song "Animal I Have Become" and your first thought is Werewolves, or people otherwise being turned into animals.


----------



## haynari (Jan 5, 2009)

when you wear a tail in public.


----------



## seth_foxen (Feb 28, 2009)

Lyrihl said:


> You know you're a furry when someone scratches you behind the ears, and you melt into a puddle of pleasure.
> (guilty...)



Guilty as charged! :3

You know you're a furry when your parents follow you around your house, watching you walk on he balls of your feet, and wonder how you balance.


----------



## Kanin (Feb 28, 2009)

When you you wake up, stretch, roll around, and then go back to sleep. and repeat every ten minutes.

And Guilty I love the feeling of scatching the behind my ear too.


----------



## That-guy1 (Feb 28, 2009)

> When you you wake up, stretch, roll around, and then go back to sleep. and repeat every ten minutes.



guilty ^_^


When you find yourself holding imaginary things with your tail


----------



## jazzcat (Feb 28, 2009)

you mention to your friend, "how the heck did something as inoccent as chip and dale turn into a male strip show?" he responds, "I'll bet it was started at a fur meet." This almost makes you ask if he was a furry, but then you think twice and say, "yeah, um... no." mostly because you know what would entail if he said no. Although it makes me wonder why the heck he know so much about furries.... oh well


----------



## jazzcat (Feb 28, 2009)

electmeking said:


> You know youre a furry when you can stand to play Starfox Adventures more than one time through.


 
definetly guilty. the only reason I liked that game was because of the anthros. It wasn't actually that good of a game really.


----------



## Ikrit (Feb 28, 2009)

seth_foxen said:


> You know you're a furry when your parents follow you around your house, watching you walk on he balls of your feet, and wonder how you balance.


i do that all the time...quite fun.


----------



## Aestuo (Feb 28, 2009)

You know you are a furry when you have read through this whole thread.


----------



## whoadamn (Feb 28, 2009)

Scorch1162 said:


> I can has keep paw and cupcake pl0x?
> 
> + I know I'm a furry when I do this in Spore Creature Creator:
> 
> ...


 Meet the Cack lol


----------



## Darkwing (Mar 1, 2009)

When you have dreams of becoming a furry

*Raises Paw*

Guilty =D


----------



## Kanin (Mar 1, 2009)

When you have an itch on your back, and you decide to rub your back on the floor instead of sratching it with your hand.

Guilty


----------



## MelaCeroses (Mar 1, 2009)

You know you're a furry when you start to think of what kinds of fursonas would be appropriate for all the other people you know in your life.


----------



## vivatheshadows (Mar 1, 2009)

When you listen to Rocky Raccoon and think he is anthro


----------



## Kayote (Mar 1, 2009)

When you're picking out a card for your friend for a birthday, anniversary, whatever, and it is always remotely animal-related because YOU thought it was cute and funny. 

Or buyityourselfandcutouttheimage. o-o


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 1, 2009)

When people refer to you as your screen name/fursona name. (Guilty.)


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 1, 2009)

When you necro threads just to say how furry you are


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 1, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> When you necro threads just to say how furry you are


Well fuck. >:[


----------



## Potato (Mar 1, 2009)

KiloCharlie said:


> mine is a Scot... Kilt and all...


Ahahaa! I love the stereotypical Scotsman. Especially the "We can't watch films without shouting"

You know you're a fur when you replace the nouns in a sentence with a furry term...Guilty...


----------



## SuperFurryBonzai (Mar 1, 2009)

You know your a fur if you sway when you walk as if you had a tail to swish back and forth


----------



## KiloCharlie (Mar 5, 2009)

how's that work for you Placebo??? 
(p.s. u do know that an actual placebo helps u to take a crap right? THAT could get awkward in a conversation...)


----------



## Kanin (Mar 5, 2009)

A placebo is a sugar pill. It's meant to trick the mind in to thinking it took medicine. Or for parent to catch kids who are lying about being sick.


----------



## Darlem (Mar 5, 2009)

You know you're a fur when you try to think of a way for your horns to fit through a kevlar helmet.

(oorah military furs)


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 5, 2009)

Lord Kanin said:


> A placebo is a sugar pill. It's meant to trick the mind in to thinking it took medicine. Or for parent to catch kids who are lying about being sick.


I had to take a placebo test for 3 weeks. It had a 60% chance of being a placebo, but it wasn't. They were testing a medication on me. To which I had an extremely adverse reaction and passed out after having a crying fit and hysteria in a grocery store.

And guess what? I'm going to get into pharmacy tech to prevent things like that happening to teens and kids. Kids should have the option to sign for themselves if they want to be a guinea pig. I wasn't offered that choice. My parents even threatened to call the cops to make me sign. *sigh*


----------



## Lost~Koneko (Mar 5, 2009)

You know you are a furry when you have frightened your mother by growling at her when she entered your dark room. {It was the middle of the night and I was half asleep}
Your friends have taken to calling you kitten even if they don't know what a furry is.
You hiss and swipe when someone ticks you off.
And when the first thing you do anytime you get access to a computer is get on these forums


----------



## Kanin (Mar 5, 2009)

I've stopped actually growling, now I just make the face.


----------



## Crossfire21 (Mar 5, 2009)

When you buy a fox sticker for your truck only because it says "fox" on it ^^


----------



## Sivril (Mar 5, 2009)

...when you have a one track mind towards pretty lights and weird sounds

...when your friends decide to buy a dog leash to keep you from wondering off because of your one track mind

I'm guilty to both of them


----------



## Shadow (Mar 5, 2009)

...when you're still posting in this thread.  (Non-furs aside.)


----------



## jagdwolf (Mar 5, 2009)

you get excited by opening an email from a furry friend. even if its just a Waves a Paw message


----------



## Kanin (Mar 5, 2009)

Sivril said:


> ...when you have a one track mind towards pretty lights and weird sounds


 
Guilty


----------



## Rustic Fox Akio (Mar 6, 2009)

You know you're a fur when you apply for a position as the animal mascot for your school's football team... by choice.

You know you're a fur when you see an animal wagging it's tail and get depressed because _you_ don't have a tail.

You know you're a fur when someone starts rubbing your head and your leg twitches. (I'm guilty of this, btw.)

You know you're a fur when you feel at home while watching Robin Hood.

You know you're a fur when you start calling your bedroom... "the den."
*Disclaimer: *Do not do this when attempting to get a non-furry potential mate in yer room. This will only lead to many lols at you.

And finally...

You know you're a fur when you realize that deep in the back of your mind, you start wishing I'd stop with these lame jokes.


----------



## Kanin (Mar 6, 2009)

Rustic Fox Akio said:


> You know you're a fur when you apply for a position as the animal mascot for your school's football team... by choice.
> 
> You know you're a fur when you see an animal wagging it's tail and get depressed because _you_ don't have a tail.
> 
> ...


 
ok
1. no
2. sometimes
3. guilty
4. slightly
5. no (mainly because my house already has a room called a den)


----------



## Shadow (Mar 6, 2009)

I only mentally call my room my den. |D


----------



## Miles_Rose (Mar 6, 2009)

You sniker when someone says Knot XD


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 6, 2009)

You were really tired and laying on the couch purring for half an hour without realizing it...while your parents were sitting right there.


----------



## jazzcat (Mar 6, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> You were really tired and laying on the couch purring for half an hour without realizing it...while your parents were sitting right there.


 That must have been awkward.


----------



## Dexiro (Mar 6, 2009)

Sivril said:


> ...when you have a one track mind towards pretty lights and weird sounds
> 
> ...when your friends decide to buy a dog leash to keep you from wondering off because of your one track mind
> 
> I'm guilty to both of them



i'm almost guilty of the first one ^^
it's not bad enough that i need a leash though... but i really want one :3


----------



## Kanin (Mar 6, 2009)

When you run up the stairs on all fours, by nature.


----------



## Lost~Koneko (Mar 6, 2009)

When you scramble up the stairs on all fours, and then creep your parents out by yowling when you trip and tumble all the way back down


----------



## J-wolf (Mar 6, 2009)

Lord Kanin said:


> When you run up the stairs on all fours, by nature.


Wow, I never thought of that being furry related.
I've done that pretty much since I could walk up stairs. I always found it so much easier and faster.

You know you're a fur when...
...it saddens you that you can't run up the stairs on all fours at school. (guilty)
...you fantasize about yourself in furry form every single day of your life. (guilty)
...you see the moon and have to look away to avoid howling at it and/or stare at the moon and pretend to howl. (guilty of both)
...talk to animals and refer to them as "brother" or "sister" (guilty)


----------



## Lost~Koneko (Mar 6, 2009)

I run up the school stairs on all fours all the time...when I'm the only one in the hallway, anyway.  A teacher caught me once and he gave me weird looks for over a week


----------



## Shino (Mar 6, 2009)

technicolor222 said:


> ... you confuse your friends when you accidentally use the words "Paws" instead of hands/feet, however, you never seem to notice until it's pointed out to you <<;
> 
> ... you've hidden your old plushies in a box in your closet so you can snuggle with them while your parents aren't looking.
> 
> ...


 
Guilty of all.

... when you're channel surfing and you go back one just because you saw an animal.

... when your desktop background is always Blotch's artwork.


----------



## Kanin (Mar 7, 2009)

J-wolf said:


> Wow, I never thought of that being furry related.
> I've done that pretty much since I could walk up stairs. I always found it so much easier and faster.
> 
> You know you're a fur when...
> ...


 
first off, it's easier to run up hill on all fours, and down hill on two legs.

1. Very very guilty (I hate those damn stairs)
2. Guilty
3. Very Guilty
4. slightly guilty, mainly because my dad has called our pets my brothers and sisters my entire life.


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 7, 2009)

jazzcat said:


> That must have been awkward.


 Well, atleast I told them about furries and that I was one a month before.  Didn't want them to just randomly visit a site in the history on the computer and take it the wrong way lol.


----------



## Morroke (Mar 7, 2009)

Running up stairs in your home on all fours...

Making that snarl face when you are angry/distressed...

You've mastered the throated growl (a growl similar to a purr, generally generated in the same part of your throat)...

You love scratching your neck when you're wearing your collar, because of the jingle...

Sleeping in a animal-esque position (curled up or not)...


----------



## Kanin (Mar 7, 2009)

Morroke said:


> Running up stairs in your home on all fours...
> 
> Making that snarl face when you are angry/distressed...
> 
> ...


 
1. I said that already, so guilty
2. Mastered that years ago
3. Definately guilty
4. Sometimes
5. So very guilty


----------



## Calibrius133701 (Mar 7, 2009)

Nox said:


> You know you're a fur when you have fantom tail syndrom 80% of the time ( me and Husky are gulty of it)
> 
> You know you're a fur when you go into public and wonder what animal everyone would be.
> 
> You know you're a fur when you see someone with a animal shirt/ink/ect and wonder ''Could they be a furry?"


Damn, all 3. Hehe.


----------



## Darkwing (Mar 7, 2009)

Lord Kanin said:


> When you run up the stairs on all fours, by nature.



I am guilty of that.

Been doing it since I was three years old 

My furry behaviors are usually...

-Getting angry/raged on days where there would be a full moon.

-Making/wearing collars.

-growling when angry, it has actually turned into a habit for me.

-Curling up in a ball when sleeping.

-Have dreams of becoming an anthro

-Draw anthros

-Having growl fights with my dog


----------



## Greasemunky (Mar 7, 2009)

When you act like an animal and get run over by a semi...
And you know you're me when you look twice at it cause you're hungry.


----------



## Kanin (Mar 7, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> I am guilty of that.
> 
> Been doing it since I was three years old
> 
> ...


 
Lol, same. I grew up with animals, like cats and dogs. (You become a member of the pack)


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Mar 7, 2009)

Miles_Rose said:


> You sniker when someone says Knot XD



I don't snicker. It just makes me eye twitch or when I'm reading, kinda ruin the mood to keep on reading :| 
Damn furries -.-


----------



## J-wolf (Mar 16, 2009)

You know you're a fur when...
...you choose to pant while running no matter how stupid you look
...you doodle pawprints on everything in the hope that a fellow fur will see them and talk to you about it
...you frequently check this thread to see if there is anything new


(guilty of all these)


----------



## Eerie Silverfox (Mar 16, 2009)

You know you are Chinese if playing Nintendogs makes you hungry.


----------



## Shadow (Mar 16, 2009)

You know, I said, YOU KNOW you're a furry when...








you were interested in the fandom.


----------



## jagdwolf (Mar 16, 2009)

when your mate who is not a fur, calls you by your animal self.


----------



## Arcadium (Mar 16, 2009)

I love this thread. I'll list some of the stuff i'm guilty of:

. . .When you call your hands, "Paws", a lot.

. . .Pants when tired out after running (All the time)

. . .Fantasizes about being my fursiona (Daily)

. . .When snow falls on my head, i shake, rather wipe (Every time)

. . . Look in a mirror, and think how good I'd look with Fox ears (Every time i look in a fucking mirror, my joy is robed from me :[ )

. . .Desperately wants fur to stay warm (New England Blows)

. . .When you DO see an animal shake there tail, it makes you insanely jealous. (Most of the time)

. . .When you say your saving your money for a Videogame, but really is saving it for a commission (YES! ALL THE TIME MAN!)

. . .Pretends to howell at the moon (every time it's full)

. . .You walk on the balls of your feet (Force of habit)

. . .Always on the lookout for a fellow furry (Think i'm a bit obsessed with it)

. . .Growls when angry (Not a time i don't)

. . .Find insane pleasure when i get a breeze or a rub behind my ear. It does make my leg twitch (EVERY TIME!)

. . .Spends way too much time on FA, FAF, and dA (As long as my PC is running, these have there own window on one monitor)

. . .Wants a collar, and the first thing i buy when i move out is a plushie (yea, i gotta be honest. I always wanted a collar, and a plushie science i was 6)

. . .Curls up to sleep (95% of the time)


I agree with a lot of stuff here, but this is just a few i do a lot. There's a lot more, trust me. I get questioned by my folks for a lot of things too, like why i growl, or when i look in a mirror, my happiness, just drifts away. In fact, i got caught calling my hands, "Paws". my dad was laughind so hard. I just blushed.


----------

